# 2008 Altima VQ35DE swap which motors fit



## Morningstar924 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a dirt track 08 Altima coupe and after rebuilding the motor at the beginning of the season it has began to wear out. I have decided to finish up the season I will just drop in a good quality junk yard motor. My question is can you swap in and 09-12 motor or is it only the 07-08 that will fit. If not what is preventing me from using a newer motor and how can I get around this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a list of where the VQ35DE was used:

2001–2004 Nissan Pathfinder- 240 hp (179 kW)
2012–present Nissan Pathfinder- 260 hp (194 kW) to 284 hp (212 kW)
2000–2004 Infiniti QX4- 240 hp (179 kW)
2001–2004 Infiniti I35- 255 hp (190 kW)
2001–present Nissan Altima- 240 hp (179 kW) to 270 hp (201 kW)
2001–present Nissan Maxima- 255 hp (190 kW) to 300 hp (224 kW)
2002–2006 Nissan 350Z- 287 hp (214 kW) to 300 hp (224 kW)
2002–2007 Infiniti G35 Coupe- 280 hp (209 kW) to 298 hp (222 kW)
2002–2006 Infiniti G35 Sedan- 260 hp (194 kW) to 298 hp (222 kW)
2002–2008 Infiniti FX35- 280 hp (209 kW)
2002–present Nissan Murano (Z50)- 240 hp (179 kW) to 265 hp (198 kW)
2003–2016 Nissan Quest- 235 hp (175 kW) to 260 hp (194 kW)
2004–2008 Infiniti M35- 275 hp (205 kW) to 280 hp (209 kW)
2012–2013 Infiniti JX35- 265 hp (198 kW)
2013–2016 Infiniti QX60- 265 hp (198 kW) to 295 hp (220 kW)


----------



## Morningstar924 (Dec 31, 2016)

rogoman said:


> Here's a list of where the VQ35DE was used:
> 
> 2001?2004 Nissan Pathfinder- 240 hp (179 kW)
> 2012?present Nissan Pathfinder- 260 hp (194 kW) to 284 hp (212 kW)
> ...


I'm aware that the engine has a long history however none of these engines above are interchangable just because it's a vq35 doesn't mean it is the same. My question is which years can I swap into my 4th gen. And what Is preventing me from putting in an 09 or a 4.5 gen.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2007 - present VQ35DE as used in the Altima, should bolt into your 2008. If your car uses an M/T, your replacement should also be from an M/T.

The RWD DE is completely different and is incompatible with any FWD DE powered vehicle due to differences in the block casting because of engine mounting. Now mechanically and internally any DE is the same as any other DE; however there are differences in cam profiles, head designs, etc. Other differences between a FWD DE and a RWD DE are the engine mountings, exhaust manifolds, exhaust, intake manifold, intake tract and accessories (water pump, alternator, etc. etc.)

Check out this web site for additional info:

https://maxima.org/forums/all-motor/664908-help-guide-help-i-need-vq35-ones-will-fit-my-car.html


----------



## Morningstar924 (Dec 31, 2016)

rogoman said:


> The 2007 - present VQ35DE as used in the Altima, should bolt into your 2008. If your car uses an M/T, your replacement should also be from an M/T.
> 
> The RWD DE is completely different and is incompatible with any FWD DE powered vehicle due to differences in the block casting because of engine mounting. Now mechanically and internally any DE is the same as any other DE; however there are differences in cam profiles, head designs, etc. Other differences between a FWD DE and a RWD DE are the engine mountings, exhaust manifolds, exhaust, intake manifold, intake tract and accessories (water pump, alternator, etc. etc.)
> 
> ...


You stated I should use an engine from a m/t car if I also have an m/t. Why is this? What is preventing me from using one that was from a cvt and is it possible to do this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it helps, the Nissan parts catalog shows the long block for the Altima is P/N 10102-JA0K3, which fits 2007-2012 V6 Altimas. Interestingly, it shows a different part number for the same year Maximas. I'm not sure what the difference is, though.


----------



## alca0811 (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anybody know if there would there be any issues with fitting a vq35hr to an 08 Altima?? I figure that it is the same engine as the de.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

alca0811 said:


> Does anybody know if there would there be any issues with fitting a vq35hr to an 08 Altima?? I figure that it is the same engine as the de.


The VQ35HR is not the same as the VQ35DE. For one thing it's for rear wheel drive; the connecting rods were lengthened and the block deck was raised by 8.4 mm to reduce piston side-loads. This modification, along with the use of larger crank bearings with main bearing caps reinforced by a rigid ladder-type main cap girdle.


----------



## alca0811 (Oct 2, 2013)

rogoman said:


> The VQ35HR is not the same as the VQ35DE. For one thing it's for rear wheel drive; the connecting rods were lengthened and the block deck was raised by 8.4 mm to reduce piston side-loads. This modification, along with the use of larger crank bearings with main bearing caps reinforced by a rigid ladder-type main cap girdle.


I guess it is wishful thinking. Still, I am sure that there would be a way to get it to fit into my Altima. I could probably even say beyond a shadow of a doubt that there has been people that have stuffed it into our car. Just have to research that, and what set-backs they had in the process.


----------

